# Female Guppy died!!!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

My dad's female guppy died, She was really pretty, and she has been huge for MONTHS leterally, And her uhm..........Femal Guppy parts,, were open alot. After she died, I decided to cut her open and see if I can see a problem............So! I did it, and I found a lot of eggs, AND BABIES like 40 babies, and a whole bunch of eggs....So could the problem she had a baby stuck or something????


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hate to say it, but I doubt a baby could be the blockage!
But it could lead to stress!
What's the water parameters?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry for the loss! I have a FREE Female Guppy if you and your dad would want =D


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, that sounds painful! 40 stuck babies! Poor guppy!


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am told that when female guppies consume too much meat and protein that babies grow larger than normal in the womb, leading to birthing complications and ruptures. What she ridiculously big? And also, what sort of diet are you feeding your guppies? how much protein and how much veggies?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

petey said:


> sorry for the loss! I have a FREE Female Guppy if you and your dad would want =D


Thanks for the offer! But sorry my dad said he given up on guppies, he said they are too fragile :S


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Try endlers they're way hardier. The vast majority of guppies on the market are rather 'inbred' and suffer a lot of health conditions for it.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I feed them community flakes, a shrimp pellet, and bloodworms daily


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some pretty nice feeder guppies you an have. I also have a few endlers if you want


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

The bloodworms would probably have done it if you are feeding them daily. I feed my guys pellets most of the week, then mabe 2 feedings of veggies per week and 2 of frozen.

Also I am hearing that larger worms like bloodworms pose a choking hazard for guppies... I keep mine on brine shrimp, mysis shrimp and daphnia.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks planetInverts but no thanks  You get what I'm saying ?

And Kelly I have 3 guppies left  It is a really uneven ratio from guys to girls 2 guys 1 girl >.> And And And I hope the blood worms didn't do that


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Most you should feed bloodworms is 3x per week. 2x is better, especially to livebearers which prefer lots of vegetable matter in their diet.


----------

